# Gehäuse für Ikea Regal



## AlpineRider (10. April 2017)

*Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Hallo!

Das Ikea Kallax Regal (ehem. Expedit) ist eine sehr häufige Ausstattung in Wohnzimmern. Sogar das Lappland TV-Möbel verwendet ähnliche Maße. Die Rede ist von den Fächern / Boxen, in die man universell Schubladen, Türen, Einlagen, usw. befestigen kann. Die Innenmaße (BxHxT): 335 x 335 x 390 mm

Bisher habe ich kein µATX-Gehäuse gefunden, das (kompromisslos) in diese Fächer hineinpasst. PC-Couchgaming, HTPC, wie auch immer das Ergebnis genannt werden soll. Mini-ITX fällt weg, da ich mind. die PCIe-Anschlüsse eines µATX benötige. ... Die Suche nach vernünftigen Lösungen war bisher erfolglos. Bis ich es im aktuellen PCGH Artikel zu Gehäuseempfehlungen gesehen habe: Das Chieftec Gaming Cube CI-01B-OP für schlappe EUR 50,00. Ein Kampfpreis, wenn ich mir sonstige Sub-ATX-Gehäuse ansehe. Dass ich mir selber die Lüfter aussuchen darf, sehe ich eher als Vorteil.
Mit den Maßen von (BxHxT) 265x325x390mm passt es perfekt in so eine Ikea-Box rein.

Bisher das erste und einzige Gehäuse, das solch eine passende Größe (bis (BxHxT) 335 x 335 x 390 mm) hat.

Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Edit: Ein Nachteil, habe ich um diese Uhrzeit übersehen: Die Anschlüsse sind oben. Verschmerzbar allerdings, da diese mit den USB-Empfängern für die Eingabegeräte bestückt werden könnten. Für den Sound sorgt ohnehin eine separate Karte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Sharkoon CA-M schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Abmessungen (BxHxT): 225x285x270mm


Braucht je nach Grafikartenleistung aber etwas Überarbeitung, z.B. einen Lüfter unten


----------



## buggs001 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Das Gehäuse ist 390 lang und die Box ist 390 lang.

Steht das Regal unmittettelbar an der Wand?
Da hinten noch Kabel vom Netzteil, Grafikkarte, etc. angeschlossen werden müssen, rückt das Gehäuse etwas nach vorne.
Was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, da dann der Hecklüfter wenigstens etwas Platz hat um die erwärmte Luft auszublasen.

Eventuell das Regal von der Wand etwas distanzieren, damit Platz für die Kabel ist und die Abwärme entweichen kann.


----------



## lunaticx (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Node 804, müsstest du allerdings Kallax ein wenig "bearbeiten"
Fractal Design Node 804 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fällt wahrscheinlich raus, da Laufwerk an der Seite ... vll brauchste das aber auch nicht. Steht zumindest nicht im Eingangsposting.
Lian Li PC-V351A silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist zwar 7mm zu tief ... sollte sich aber ausgehen, sofern du das Regal nicht press an der Wand stehen hast.
Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SilverStone Sugo SG09 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Raijintek Styx blau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-phenom...hm-300-wwxkk-nv-a1413327.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-coloss...lm-300-kkls1-rp-a1040374.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/antec-isk-600m-0761345-15166-5-a1199310.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/cooltek-coolcube-maxi-schwarz-600046300-a947350.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/jonsbo-c2-silber-jb-c2-s-600046960-a1149959.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Bitte gerne ...


----------



## buggs001 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Das Sugo SG09 gibts auch in schöner ... (habe ich)
SilverStone Sugo SG10 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## AlpineRider (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Tipps und Vorschläge. Ein paar wenige habe ich gekannt, aber es sind auch viele neue dabei von denen ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich sie übersehen konnte. Danke auch an lunaticx für die Liste.
Ich muss eure Vorschläge später in Ruhe mal durchgehen. 

.) Es soll unspektakuläre, luftgekühlte Mittelklasse-Hardware mit einem guten P/L-Verhältnis reinkommen.
.) Das Regal zu bearbeiten ist ausgeschlossen.
.) *Silent!* Ich schätze es, so wenig wie möglich vom Computer zu hören. Mir ist bewusst, dass die Schallabsorption bei Gehäusen dieser Art limitiert ist.
.) Hinter dem Regal ist noch 10 mm Platz und das Gehäuse muss vorne nicht bündig abschließen. Ein dezenter Überstand wäre ok.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> .) Es soll unspektakuläre, luftgekühlte Mittelklasse-Hardware mit einem guten P/L-Verhältnis reinkommen.
> .) Das Regal zu bearbeiten ist ausgeschlossen.
> .) *Silent!* Ich schätze es, so wenig wie möglich vom Computer zu hören. Mir ist bewusst, dass die Schallabsorption bei Gehäusen dieser Art limitiert ist.
> .) Hinter dem Regal ist noch 10 mm Platz und das Gehäuse muss vorne nicht bündig abschließen. Ein dezenter Überstand wäre ok.


Dann passt dieses oben vorgestellte Gehäuse, aber Silent wird mit Arbeit verbunden sein: Meines ist inzwischen so leise, dass ein übertakteter Haswell und eine GTX 970 unter Volllast laufen und ich im selben Zimmer schlafen kann, ohne aus 5m Entfernung den Rechner großartig zu hören.
Sharkoon CA-M schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1.: Oben MUSS ein schmaler 120mm installiert werden. Normale 25mm breite Lüfter reichen bis zum Netzteil und es gibt Geräusche beim Überlauf der Flügel über das Netzteil. Diesen Lüfter habe ich ins Gehäuse integriert und er ist bis 600U/min unhörbar. Darüber beginnen Strömungsgeräusche. Ich habe das Gehäuse darum oben ausgesägt, das muss aber nicht sein
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2.: Das Netzteil MUSS aus dem Gehäuse heraussaugen, damit genug Luft durch das Gehäuse strömt.- Außerdem wird es leiser, weil die Abstrahlung vom Lüfter in das Gehäuse geht und nicht nach draußen. Wichtig ist ein modulares Netzteil, weil der Platz für Kabel gering ist:
be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3.: CPU-Kühler. Da der boxed zu laut ist, muss ein kleiner Top-Blower installiert werden:
Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu ein zweiter Lüfter der oben vorgestellten 120mm Lüfter.  Dann kann man beide parallel an den CPU-Lüfteranschluss anschließen

4.: Wenn die Grafikkarte mehr als 120W (GTX 1060) haben soll, muss unten nicht nur ein einblasender Lüfter auf die Lamellen geschraubt werden, sondern es muss eine Öffnung gesägt werden. Mit einer Laubsäge habe ich dafür 30min benötigt.  Auch da empfiehlt sich ein schmaler Lüfter, damit man weiterhin alle vier Slots nutzen kann:
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

5.: Etwas höher legen, ich habe 10mm Filze unter die Füße geklebt, damit der untere Lüfter nicht behindert wird.

*Bilder finden sich hier:*
Größenvergleich zum Fractal R5: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...len-faltrechners-9-vergleich_r5_zu_falter.jpg
Bodenplatte ausgesägt mit Staubfilter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eines-minimalen-faltrechners-3-unterseite.jpg
Platz für Grafikkarte bis 250mm: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ng-eines-minimalen-faltrechners-5-rechner.jpg
Bild von oben, Problematik mit Überdeckung Netzteil: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-eines-minimalen-faltrechners-7-oberseite.jpg
Lüfteranordnung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...n-faltrechners-8-kuehlkonzept-cpu-kuehler.jpg
Optimierung mit Prolimatech-Lüfter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...alen-faltrechners-13-hochleistungsluefter.jpg
oben auch ausgesägt (mit schwarzem Lüfter sieht es besser aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imalen-faltrechners-14-luefter_mit_gitter.jpg
...

Ich finde das Gehäuse weiterhin extrem schlicht und schön, es besteht komplett aus gebürstetem Aluminium und macht sich im Regal gut


----------



## AlpineRider (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht, interessierterUser.

.) Overclocking ist kein Thema. Die Komponenten werden mit Werkstakt und -spannung betrieben. Mir schweben Core i5 und GTX1060 6GB oder Pendants von AMD vor.

Ein Punkt lässt mich noch nicht los: Wieso verbaut Chieftec in einem neuen Gehäuse im Jahr 2017 einen externen 3.5" Laufwerksschacht inkl. optisch auffälliger Blende an der Front? Denken sie da ernsthaft an ein 3,5" Floppy Disk mit 1,44 MB für ein "Gaming Cube"? Sowas kann man nicht mal mehr an aktuelle Mainboards anschließen. Selbst Lüftersteuerungen für diesen Schacht gibt es nur 4 Stk. am gesamten Markt.

Wozu ist so ein Schacht heutzutage noch da?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*



AlpineRider schrieb:


> ...Wozu ist so ein Schacht heutzutage noch da?


z.B.
Lüftersteuerungen Steuerungen mit Formfaktor: 3.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatten in kühler Position Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Formfaktor: 3.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Card Reader Kartenlesegeräte mit Formfaktor: 3.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
...


----------



## AlpineRider (16. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Vielen Dank euch allen, dass ihr euch die Zeit nehmt, mich hierbei zu beraten und unterstützen!

>>> Ein externer Laufwerksschacht ist eher unerwünscht, da ich CD/DVD/BluRay in den letzten Jahren so gut wie garnicht verwendet habe und der Schacht wertvollen Platz wegnimmt. Dadurch fällt auch das eingangs genannte Chieftec Gaming Cube weg.

Ich habe mich jetzt intensiv mit den hier genannten Gehäusen sowie auch mit meinen Anforderungen und Möglichkeiten auseinander gesetzt. Frei von zähneknirschenden Kompromissen unter Anbetracht der Fachgröße war bisher keines - das hat allerdings großteils subjektive Gründe, die den Rahmen hier vmtl. sprengen würden. Egal ob Ikea Kallax Regal oder Lappland TV-Möbel, ich werde einen Teiler aus dem Regal entfernen und erhalte somit weitreichendere Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl. Dass ich mich nicht schon früher dazu entschlossen hatte, lag daran, dass ich mich erst jetzt dank eurer Tipps umfassend damit beschäftige(n kann).

>>> D.h. es ergibt sich ein Fach mit BxHxT: 335 x 686 x 390 oder 686 x 335 x 390 mm
Die Tiefe soll aber definitiv deutlich geringer als 390 mm sein, sodass ich das Regal (fast) komplett an die Wand stellen kann.

>>> Modelle mit Sichtfenster sind nach Möglichkeit auszuschließen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. April 2017)

*AW: Gehäuse für Ikea Regal*

Hier ein paar Vorschläge, einfach mal zum sammeln, viel gibts nicht...
wenn Dir etwas gefällt kann man in die Bewertung einsteigen
Alle Bedingungen zu erfüllen und gut auszusehen ist schwer

ATX-Mainboard
anidées AI7B Black Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Thetis Classic schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Jonsbo U4 mit Sichtfenster schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

microATX
Antec P50 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AeroCool Strike-X Cube Red Edition mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Jonsbo C3 silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (gibt es auch in schwatz)
https://geizhals.de/kolink-sanctuary-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-a1585720.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/cooltek-coolcube-maxi-schwarz-600046300-a947350.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Die geringe Tiefe ist das Problem

Ansonsten erstmal frohe Ostertage


----------

